# Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....



## abborre (13. Juli 2006)

Warum eigentlich immer wieder Asnen u. Bolmen????
Wenn man sich durch dieses Forum liest, finden sich massenhaft Kommentare und Fragen zu diesen beiden Seen!
Schweden ist so riesig und bietet so endlose Möglichkeiten,
da frage ich mich einfach, warum hetzt jeder 2. Deutsche Angeltouri an einen dieser beiden Seen?

Ist es denn so einfach, dort Erfolg zu haben?
Liegt es an der guten Erreichbarkeit?
Gibt es besondere Boote und/oder Serviceleistungen der Vermieter?
Braucht der deutsche Angler die ständige Gewissheit, andere deutsche/dänische/holländische Angler ständig in seiner unmittelbaren Nähe zu wissen?
Gibt es denn keine "Abenteurer" mehr, die auf eigene Faust neue Reviere erforschen wollen/können, sondern sich nur an vorgekaute "Konserven" trauen?

Auf eine lebhafte Diskussion freut sich
Abborre


----------



## Tüdel (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hi Aborre,

ich steig mal in die Diskussion ein ...
Ohne Zweifel sind die von Dir genannten Seen die bekanntesten und touristisch am besten erschlossenen in Südschweden.
Für mich deshalb ein Grund, da nicht hinzufahren.

Wenn ich in Schweden bin/war, dann am Helgasjön (kenne ich mittlerweile sehr gut) oder aber zum Trolling in Karlshamn.

Wenn ich im Großraum Kralshamn mal Lust habe was anderes zu machen als zum Trolling rauszufahren bin ich an den Flüssen
Ronneby Au, Lyckeby Au oder Holje Au unterwegs.

Wahrscheinlich ist es so, dass diejenigen, die zum ersten Mal nach Schweden fahren aufgrund ihrer Bekanntheit die beiden Seen auswählen. Hinzu kommt, dass der Weg bspw. in die Schärengebiete an Schwedens Ostküste etwas länger ist. Wenn man es realistisch betrachtet, geht es den meisten Anglern, die dort Urlaub machen, um den Fang kapitaler Hechte. Diesbezüglich haben Asnen und Bolmen einen sehr guten Ruf, obwohl ich behaupten würde, im Helgasjön ähnlich große Hechte in ähnlich guter Stückzahl überlisten zu können.


----------



## Schwedenulli (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Abborre!

Was erwiesenermaßen gut ist - da fährt man halt gerne hin,
zumal wenn`s "schnell" zu erreichen ist.
Ein Angelurlaub in Schweden ist ( auch wenn`s mittlerweile hier echt günstiger geworden ist durch z.B. LIDL etc. ) immer noch recht kostspielig.
Und da greift man halt nicht gerne in`s Klo, oder?
( Soll nicht heißen das man das an allen anderen schwedischen Gewässern tut - aber man versucht doch "das Risiko" so gering wie möglich zu halten. Überhaupt dann, wenn man nur eine Woche zur Verfügung hat!)
Auf Erfahrungen anderer zurückzugreifen ist m.E. daher voll O.K. - und die meisten fahren nun mal ( aus gutem Grund ) an diese beiden Seen! Und viele davon nicht nur "beim ersten Mal Schweden" - sondern Jahr für Jahr wieder.
Wer sich`s leisten kann sogar 2 mal.

Aber wer oder was hält Dich davon ab, Deine Erfahrungen an anderen schwedischen Gewässern hier zu publizieren?

Auch ich würde gerne mal was anderes sehen, als "immer nur den Åsnen"! |supergri 

Freue mich auf viele neue Tipps von Dir!:m 

P.S.: Da in "Geiz ist geil" Zeiten der Trend oft eher zum "Nörgeln" und "unzufrieden sein" neigt, kann man sich allerdings ( zu Recht ) fragen warum die genannten Seen - vorneweg der Åsnen - hier im Anglerboard wie in anderen Medien immer wieder als "der See überhaupt" angepriesen werden!
Schlechte Erfahrungen sollen dagegen ja auch hier im Board veröffentlicht werden - um andere Angler zu warnen.

Vollkommen korrekt. Nur scheinbar sind ja fast alle, die mal da waren begeistert.

Muß wohl was dran sein, so viele werden sicher nicht irren!


hälsningar

Schwedenulli|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

war bis jetz einmal in schweden und hatten nen see am haus wo ich echt der einzige war der dort geangelt hat.


----------



## NicoleMOL (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Abborre,

da muss ich doch auch mal was zu loswerden, sicher gibt es in Schweden viele wundervolle Orte und See´n die auch sicherlich einen guten Bestand an Fischen hervorbringen, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das wenn wir in den Urlaub fahren um unter anderen zu angeln, dann fahre ich doch lieber gleich dort hin, wo ich weiß wo der Fisch zu fangen ist. Ich würde ungern meine Zeit damit vergolden wollen den See erstmal zu erkunden und nicht zu wissen was dort überhaupt zu fangen ist. ( meine Meinung ) Ich greife lieber auf die Erfahrungen vieler und die Meinigen zurück. Ich war bereits an vielen Orten in Schweden und habe auch geangelt, aber mich treibt es genau aus dem Grund immer wieder an den Åsnen, wegen der Sicherheit einen schönen und erfolgreichen Angelurlaub zu haben, als einen frustierenden und erfolglosen. 

Und ich denke das es vielen genau so geht wie mir !!!!!

LG Nicole


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Genauso isses: Erstmal zählen die Erzählungen und die Möglichkeiten. Auch braucht man eine gewisse Seegröße für viele große Fische, und noch größer wie meeresgroß ist dann noch wieder ein zusätzliches Problem (Seefahrt), was auch nicht jeder will. Nicht zu tiefe Seen, wo man immer noch das Ufer sehen kann, sind einfach beliebter.

Dann kommt aber nach dem ersten Urlaub die Erfahrung, die Erfolge und verpatzten Möglichkeiten, es macht einfach viel mehr Laune wenn man ein Gefühl hat wo der Fisch steht.
Dadurch wird man dann sozusagen automatisch zum "Wiederholungstäter". Woanders müßte man sich die Erfahrungen erst wieder neu erarbeiten, macht man ungerne ohne Not.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ich kann mich Nicole und AngelDet nur anschließen. #6
Wir waren vor 3 Jahren das erste mal am Åsnen und hatten anfangs auch etwas Bedenken, an einen 140 km² großen See zu fahren.
Aber diese haben sich schnell zerstreut, da durch die vielen Inseln einem die riesige Größe gar nicht bewusst wird.
Außerdem hat die große Fläche noch folgenden Vorteil: Auf unseren Bootstouren sind uns nur sehr selten andere Boote begegnet, also nix ist mit „überlaufen“.
Man findet hier Ruhe, Erholung und natürlich kapitale Hechte.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die gute Erreichbarkeit. Von unserem Heimatort sind es gerade mal 750 km bis zu diesem Angelparadies.
Und wenn man dann noch eine sehr gute Unterkunft, ein topp Boot und super nette Vermieter vorfindet.....was will man mehr!

Am 2. September machen wir uns wieder für 2 Wochen auf den Weg zum Åsnen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann auf dem großen Teich.....würde mich freuen. #h   

MfG
Achim


----------



## abborre (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ich will weder Asnen oder Bolmen schlecht machen!!
Kenne beide Seen; Asnen als Camper mit Leihboot von Getnö Gard (zum Glück nur 2 Tage, der absolute Horror)!! Massenschlachtungen von Kleinsthechten durch deutsche Dauercamper versauten einem die Laune! Rund um die Torne-Brücke sah es auch nicht besser aus; nur das dort wegen des dänischen Betreibers des Camps die Dänenfraktion überwog. 
Der Bolmen, erstmalig 1988 beangelt, wurde damals schon viel zu stark gewerblich befischt. Sowohl von Hauptberuflern als auch von unzähligen Nebenberuflern/Anwohnern. Wir waren früher nicht nur im Frühjahr/Sommer in der Region, sondern vor allem im Herbst/Winter wenn kaum Touris unterwegs waren. So z.B. auf dem Kösen, dem Vidostern, und den kleineren Seen, die vom Lagan durchflossen werden. Stets waren es die kleinen Seen, die ein vielfaches an Fisch gegenüber dem großen Bolmen hergaben. 

Ich will noch mal eine Frage nachschieben: 
Ist der Hecht für  deutsche  Angeltouris wirklich der Zielfisch No 1 auf ihren Schwedenreisen? 
Viele Kommentare/Fragen drehen sich um die Schnabeltiere.

Ich widme mich fast ausschließlich den herrlichen Barschbeständen in vielen Gewässern. 
Für einen Barsch von 1 kg oder mehr laß ich jeden Meterhecht links liegen.


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hej!

  Also vor einigen Jahren rief mich ein Freund an und fragte mich ob ich Lust im Sommer nach Schweden zu fahren, seine Eltern hätten da ein Haus an irgend nem See..Osnen oder so. Da mir die Gleichung See+Schweden = Hecht damals irgendwie sinnig erschien, habe ich also alles was die Angelhütte geboten hat eingepackt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn es waren furchtbar erfolglose erste Angelschritte an einem See der doch etwas größer war, als ich mir so irgend nen See vorgestellt hatte. Erst zurück in Deutschland als wir wussten, dass sich der Eselsee zwar Asnen schreibt aber Osnen ausgesprochen wird, verhalf mir google zu diesem wunderbaren Board (damals noch als Leser und nicht User) und somit auch zu Informationen, die dazu führten, dass ich bei den ersten Berichten vom Asnen mit offenem Mund dachte „Ja klar…“ da sich die Berichte aber häuften keimte in mir der Gedanke, dass es vielleicht doch an uns und nicht am See lag, dass unser erster Urlaub am Asnen zwar schön aber doch ohne Fisch verlief. Also wurden Foren und Internetseiten durchforscht was wir nächstes mal alles besser machen wollten. Es existiert auch heute noch ein Ordner in dem sämtliche unserer angelesenen Tipps&Tricks für den Asnen existieren  und der See sollte für uns eine Herausforderung werden, die noch heute andauert. Es gibt immer noch trotz mittlerweile aehm öh vier Jahren und bestimmt zehn und mehr Ausflügen an den Asnen diverse Stellen am, im und um den See herum von denen wir sagen da müssen wir auch unbedingt noch mal hin und mit jedem Urlaub werden es eher mehr als weniger Stellen. Wenn man es nicht unbedingt darauf anlegt oder am Bootssteg, wird man auch kaum mit anderen Touristen am, um oder auf dem Wasser konfrontiert. Natürlich gibt es auch Stellen wo es von Booten naja wimmelt ist übertrieben, aber wo auch mal mehr als fünf sind zu Urlaubszeiten, aber der See ist groß nein riesig und jede Insel, Bucht oder Kante ist ein potentieller Hotspot. Der See kann einem viel Zeit und Geduld abverlangen wenn man sich nicht auf die Erfahrungen und Pfade andere Angler verlassen will. Fast jeder Schwede den man trifft, egal wo, kennt die eine oder andere Topstelle wo vor x Jahren einmal ein riesiger Fisch gefangen wurde und ist auch immer bereit etwas darüber zu erzählen. Wenn man Glück hat und sich „kennen lernt“ über die Jahre nimmt einen auch mal einer dieser Schweden mit raus zum Angeln, ist uns so mit unserem Bootsverleiher gegangen, man war das ein Angeln! 
  Sicher war es eher Zufall, dass wir am Asnen gelandet sind, aber ich denke, das grade die Tatsache, dass die der Asnen „touristisch“ erschlossen ist, viele Angler dazu verleitet ihren ersten Schwedenurlaub dort zu verbringen. Und wenn man dann bereit ist die Herausforderung anzunehmen, dann wird einen der Asnen so schnell nicht wieder loslassen. Denn am Wasser ist der Eselsee alles andere als eine vorgekaute Konserve um mal auf deine Fragen zu kommen! Wir haben in unseren vergangen Angelurlauben am Asnen insgesamt zwei Mal andere Touristen getroffen, wobei wir auch wie gesagt im Haus von Christans Eltern leben wenn wir da sind. Und da wir auch fast immer ein drittel und mehr an Angelzeit in Fahrten auf dem See bzw auf den unendlichen kleinen versteckten Wander- und Feldwegen verbringen wissen wir die meiste Zeit eigentlich nur unberührte Natur und Horden von Mücken um uns herum.
  Was die Fanggarantie angeht so muss ich sagen, dass sich unsere Fänge erst im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt haben und wir viel Zeit und Arbeit hineingesteckt haben (auch wenn es auch deutlich einfacher gehen kann, aber einfach kann ja jeder ) und ich mich an etliche Schneidertage und Urlaube ohne Traumfänge erinnern kann. Natürlich kann man sich auch einfach ein Boot mieten, den aktuellen Ködertipp an die Ruten hängen und einen von den unzähligen Gräben den lieben langen Tag rauf und runter fahren, dann kann man schon von einer so gut Fanggarantie sprechen. Aber wenn du sagst Schweden ist so groß und bietet unzähligen Angelmöglichkeiten, so muss ich sagen, das gleiche gilt für den Asnen! Ich denke darüber nach im Herbst mal eine Fliegenrute mitzunehmen, weil wir neulich eine Stelle gefunden haben, wo ich das unbedingt mal probieren will.
  Ohje schon wieder nen Roman geschrieben…J Naja zu der Frage nach den besonderen Serviceleistungen. Ohne dass ich jemals bei Ulli ein Haus gemietet habe, denke ich, dass er einen großen Anteil an der Beliebtheit des Asnens zumindest im AB hat. Die vielen begeisterten Member die schon einmal da waren und die Tatsache, dass er eigentlich zu jedem Thema über und um den Asnen kompetent und hilfreich antwortet sprechen wohl für sich. Ich möchte stellvertretend für die vielen anderen netten und hilfsbereiten Menschen am Asnen ein kleines Beispiel geben: Es war Winter aber an Eisangeln noch nicht zu denken, nachdem wir unsere Bemühungen auf Köderfische natürlich erfolglos eingestellt hatten, fragten wir bei der Touristinfo einfach mal nach, ob er Rat wüsste, dort erfuhren wir dann, dass es in Ryd jemaden gäbe der Köfis verkauft, er wusste aber leider nicht die Nummer bzw genau Adresse aber bei Lindgreens müsste das wohl Herr DenNamenhabeichvergessen wissen, ob er da eben anrufen solle? Nicht nötig, wir wollten da eh noch vorbei, also bei Lindgreens nachgefragt, ja das ist in Ryd ich ruf da eben schnell an, der gute Mann war nicht zu Hause, also mobil versucht, ja er hätte Köfis, er ruft eben schnell seine Nachbarin an und die hat uns dann schlussendlich Köfis verkauft. Also kann man schon sagen, dass es auch an den besonderen „Serviceleistungen“ aller Schweden am Asnen liegt 
  Was den Preis angeht so könnten wir für das Geld was wir ausgeben auch irgendwo anders hinfahren, aber unser persönliches Abenteuer Asnen dauert wohl noch einige Jahren an, wo es dann hin geht? Mal schauen die Messlatte liegt hoch…..


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



			
				abborre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will noch mal eine Frage nachschieben:
> Ist der Hecht für  deutsche  Angeltouris wirklich der Zielfisch No 1 auf ihren Schwedenreisen?
> Viele Kommentare/Fragen drehen sich um die Schnabeltiere.



Also bei uns war es am Anfang ausschliesslich Meister Esox, mittlerweile ist es aber so, dass wir auch immer die eine oder andere Rute mit Würmern versehen und letztes Mal haben es sogar einige Boilies und Kartoffeln an unseren Ruten geschafft, zwar erfolglos aber wir arbeiten daran ...das Abenteuer geht weiter!


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Wer sagt denn dieses ?
Versucht es doch mal wie ich hier :

www.bytbil.com/lovudden

schwedenklausi


----------



## Margaux (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hej hej Schwedenfans,

also ich muß hier mal eine Lanze für aborre brechen. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich als Wohnmobilreisender, der nicht auf die feste Buchung eines Ferienhauses angewiesen ist, nicht repräsentativ. ABER: auch ich habe mich vor abborres Thread schon oft gefragt, warum sich in diesem Forum soviel auf Åsnen und Bolmen konzentriert. Seit über 20 Jahren bereise ich nun fast jährlich Skandinavien und habe schon soviele andere schöne Gegenden mit wunderbaren Gewässern entdeckt. 

Sicherlich ist der Fangerfolg bei unbekannten Gewässern nicht so gut, wie bei Gewässern, an die man jedes Jahr wieder zurückkehrt. Aber das muß ja auch nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn ich Angelberichte - auch in diesem Forum - lese, bei denen drei Angler in einer Woche 100 Hechte gefangen haben (oder so ähnlich), dann frage ich mich, ob das wirklich sein muß. Ich mache es jedenfalls so wie fast alle Schweden: wenn das Abendessen gefangen ist und vielleicht noch ein Filet für den nächsten Tag übrig bleibt, hole ich die Angel ein und genieße die schöne Natur und Ruhe Schwedens.

Also, es gibt mehr zu entdecken, als "nur" Åsnen und Bolmen!
Seen, bei denen ich übrigens ab und an "Wiederholungsangler" bin, ist der Vidöstern bei Värnamo, der Glafsfjorden bei Arvika und - last but not least - der Mälaren. 

Viel Spaß, wo immer Ihr auch in Schweden seid!
Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Seh ich genauso, wollte auch nur sagen, dass der Asnen weit mehr zu bieten hat als vorgetretene Pfade und Konservenangelurlaub. Zum Asnen gehören für mich der ganze See, also nicht nur Getnö und co, und auch alle Gewässer in der Region, wie die Mörumsan, Stensford oder der namenlose Bach im Wald. Und zum Thema hundert Hechte muss ich sagen, dass wir a) glaube ich nichtmal in vier Jahren auf hundert kommen und b) keine Truhe haben und von daher auch nur das entnehmen was abends auf den Grill oder im Winter in den Ofen kommen.
Ich würde auch gerne mehr von den anderen unbekannteren Gewässern in Schweden hören, am liebsten wenn ich da von Urshult her relativ schnell hin komme .
hej da,

janni


----------



## Johann (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Es ist doch schön, wenn viele Schwedenurlauber an Bolmen und Asnen fahren...dann kommen weniger an unseren See und ich hab die Fische (fast) ganz für mich alleine|supergri 
Naja, war etwas ironisch....aber der Eindruck ist hier im Forum wirklich so, als gäb es sonst keine anderen Seen zum Fischen.
...ist aber nicht mein Problem, insofern#c 

#h Johann


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Abbore,
wenn man sich aufmerksam durch dieses Forum liest, beantworten sich Deine  Fragen  von  selbst.

Wenn etwas gut war, macht man es gerne wieder.
Und ein Haus von Ulli und Mona ist gut, weil es in 
absoluter Alleinlage 20 m vom See mitten im Wald
liegt. 

Abenteuer?: Die Hütte hat weder Strom noch fliessendes
Wasser. Das ist abenteuerlich genug.

Wer einen Sinn für diese Art zu leben hat, wird dort, wie
wir (3 Ehepaare), immer wieder hin fahren und sich sauwohl
fühlen.

Und wenn man Ulli`s Tipps befolgt, fängt man auch, nicht
nur Hechte.

Es ist halt so: Einige brauchen die Abwechselung und andere
fahren dorthin, wo sie erfahrungsgemäß gut aufgehoben
sind.

Kannst Du mir sagen, was daran so schlimm ist?

Soll doch jeder seinen Urlaub verbringen, wie er es für
richtig hält. Auch wenn er an den Asnen oder Bolmen "hetzt"!

Im Übrigen interessiert  es  mich  persönlich herzlich  wenig,
wie andere Angler ihren Urlaub verbringen. 

(Dieser Beitrag ist keinesfalls böse gemeint, sondern gibt
nur meine Meinung wieder)

Gruß 
Volker


----------



## Shadrap (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Also bei mir ist es so, daß ich den Åsnen und auch den Bolmen unbedingt mal kennenlernen will, aber irgendwie denke ich mir meistens: da kannst du immer noch mal hin. Vielleicht kommt das daher, daß man über diese beiden Seen doch relativ viel hört und liest. Mich reizt dann doch eher das weniger Bekannte und ich lande dann an irgend einem anderen See und habe bisher noch keinen Reinfall erlebt. Man kann sich ja über viele größere Seen Infos im Internet oder auch über die schwedischenTuristenbüros besorgen und weiß dann in etwa, was einen erwartet. Irgendwann schaffe ich es aber bestimmt auch mal an den Åsnen oder Bolmen.


----------



## richi80 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Halli Hallo
Bin zufällig über eure Disskusion gestolpert und wollte natürlich auch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Wir sind 5 Jungs aus Österreich und wollten 2004 nach Schweden Fischen fahren.
Wir hatten damals aus reiner lust mal was neues zu erleben bei Ulli und Mona Hübers am Asnen gebucht.
Was sich später als absoluter HAMMER erwiesen hat.
Die Häuser der beiden sind der absolute Hammer sowie auch die Boote !!!!
Wir waren dann natürlich heuer wieder am Asnen See und hatten diese woche einen 116cm Hecht 102 cm 98cm .....
Wir 5 haben diese woche ges. 66 Stk. gefangen.
Das war der schönste Angel Urlaub den man sich wünschen kann.
Wir werden bestimmt wieder an den Asnen fahren!!
ALSO UNSER TIPP FÜR UNENTSCHLOSSENE --> 
www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com besuchen und sich eine Woche super enspannen in Toller atmosphäre und mit super freundlichen und lustigen Vermiertern (MONA und ULLI)
Grüsse aus (Ober)Österreich
Richi & Friends


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen!!!
Bei Ulli und Mona ist man halt bestens untergebracht!!!

Volker


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ach ja, und noch etwas:

Wen geht es eigentlich  etwas  an, wann ich irgendwo
in Schweden angeln gehe. Das ist doch wohl mein Privat-
vergnügen und hat niemanden zu interessieren. Warum 
muß das hinterfragt werden. Soll doch jeder machen, was
er will!!!
Ich verabschiede mich hiermit  und bedaure es , mich auf 
dieses absolut sinnlose Thema eingelassen zu haben.

Volker


----------



## j4ni (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

|kopfkrat#c Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## Margaux (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



			
				j4ni schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat#c Versteh ich nicht...


 
Ich auch nicht...


----------



## THD (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht...



Und ich auch nicht

Und ich bin in Schweden Angelnomade, d. h. oft packe ich mein Kayak und die Spinnausrüstung ins Auto und fahre ohne bestimmtes Ziel los, gefällts mir irgendwo, besorge ich mir ne Lizens und los gehts, wenn nichts geht - gehts weiter.
Meistens bewege ich mich auf den  Binnenseen Smalands (auch den Asnen) oder Blekinges, oft auch in den Schären gegenüber Öland.
Diese Trips dauern meist 2-3 Stunden pro Gewässer, hab ich was für die Pfanne höre ich auf, ne Kamera hab ich meist nicht dabei und da ich fast nur mit Spinnern angele kommt dabei selten mal ein Kapitaler raus.
Da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass jemanden ein Bericht interessiert, indem steht, dass ein Angler einen 75-er Hecht irgendwo gefangen hat, gibts halt keinen Bericht.
Hab ich mal weniger Zeit oder keine Lust viel Auto zu fahren, beangele ich den Laen bei Lessebo, dafür hab ich ne Jahreskarte

Schweden bietet für uns Angler soviele phantastische Möglichkeiten, aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass man lieben ne "feste Bank" bucht.


----------



## Sense (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Abborre!

Obwohl das meiste schon gesagt, bzw. geschrieben worden ist,
mag ich auch etwas dazu beitragen.

Das erste mal waren wir 2005 mit 6 Männers in Schweden am
Asnen. Untergebracht in einem der schönen Häuseren von 
Mona und Ulli die ich an dieser Stelle, auch im Namen der anderen Jungs vom Team, ganz ganz herzlich grüßen möchte!!
Unser Team stellt sich aus Anglern und eher Nichtanglern zusammen. Allen hat es so gut da oben gefallen das selbst die Nichtangler, die die Natur genossen und ihren Spaß dabei hatten den Anglern im Drill mit den Hechten zuzusehen, dass der selbe Trupp ein Jahr später (Mai/Juni 2006) und 6 weitern Jungs erneut am Asnen angerückt ist und es wieder ein unvergessliches Erlebniss für alle Beteiligten gewesen ist.
Die meisten von uns waren jetzt das zweite mal am Asnen und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das einem weiteren Besuch bei Mona und Ulli nichts im Wege steht.
Wie Volker Lamprecht zuvor schrieb und ich mich da anschließe: "Wenn etwas gut war, macht man es gerne wieder!"
Wir hatten dieses Jahr mit 12 Mann zwei schöne Häuser, gutes Wetter, gute Fänge, eine herrliche Landschaft und Ruhe am und auf dem Asnen, wie immer eine tolle Gemeinschaft und tolle Vermieter!!!
Und so geht es nicht nur uns, sondern auch meinem Kollegen Olaf, der seit Jahren auch schon mit größeren Trupps angereist ist und von dem ich den Tip überhaubt erst bekommen habe und an dieser Stelle ebefalls herzlich grüße!

Sicher hat Schweden auch noch andere tolle Seen, aber
wie gesagt, wenn ich schon mal die Chance habe nach Schweden zu fahren und ich weiß das ich mit dem Fang 
sehr zufrieden sein werde wenn ich die Abreise antrete und
die Unterkunft ebenso gut gewesen ist, dann fahre ich dort hin
wo ich es schon einmal bestätigt bekommen habe.
Der Asnen liegt ja nicht grad 10Km von uns entfernt, sondern
wenn man noch zwei nullen anhängt kommt das ziemlich genau hin und da ist mir unter anderem das Risiko einfach zu groß eine so weite Strecke zurückzulegen um anschließend enttäuscht zu werden. Aber naja, dass ist halt nur meine Meinung.

Ich wünsche allen den gleichen Spaß in Schweden wie wir ihn hatte und sicher noch mal haben werden 

Petri Heil
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stonefish (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ich fahre am 15.09. mit Angel Andy das erste mal nach Schweden. Als ich Ihn mailte ob er keine Lust hätte mit mir eine Woche zum Hechtangeln zu fahren kam schnell sein OK und es wurde ein Ziel ausgesucht. Aufgrund der positiven Berichte hier im Board haben wir uns schnell für den Asnen und Ulli und Mona entschieden. Die Gründe sind hier schon oft genannt worden. Wenn man sich eine Woche im Jahr zu hause "freinehmen" kann, möchte ich kein Risiko eingehen. Ob sich die positiven Berichte bewahrheiten wird sich zeigen. ich mache mir da aber ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen. So kann ist meine Vorfreude nicht getrübt durch Gedanken wie: Ist Fisch vorhanden? Ist die Unterkunft OK? usw....
Und wenn wir wieder zurück sind, wird wieder ein weiterer Bericht über den Asnen im board zu finden sein.|supergri Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich so mancher Asnenfreund darüber freut. #c

Die Entscheidung zu Ulli zu fahren ist aufgrund der Bericht hier, natürlich auch naheliegend. Und mal ganz ehrlich. So mancher hier aus dem board ist ja schon Stammkunde beim Ulli. Welcher Vermieter würde sich bei einer solchen "Werbeplattform" nicht voll ins Zeug legen und versuchen seine Kunden top zu betreuen. So mancher ist vermutlich schon übers board zum Ulli gelangt. Aber was würde ein schlechter Bericht für einen Schaden beim Vermieter anrichten. Ich mache mir wegen der Unterbringung und Betreuung vor Ort also überhaupt keine Sorgen.


----------



## bierstuch (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo!
Auch ich möchte hier meine Meinung kundtun. 
Wir sind 7 junge Angler, die seit 2004 jährlich im Herbst sich auf den Weg nach Schweden zum Angeln machen. Jedes Jahr sind wir nun an verschiedenen Orten gewesen. Markaryd, Gnosjö, Urshult und dort immer ganz dicht am Ufer. 
Es waren bisher immer erlebnisreiche Abenteuer mal mit weniger und mehr Fisch. Nachdem wir 2006 am Asnen waren, sind wir leider zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass dieser übergroße See viel zu unüberschaubar ist. Wir bevorzugen lieber kleine Seen, bis max 8qkm. Wir haben zwar sehr gut gefangen, aber es waren immer imense Touren nötig um "Hot-Spots" anzufahren. Wir sehen es eher so,raus ausm Haus, rein ins Boot und alle Hotspots in kürzester Zeit erreichen. Da sind uns die kleinen idyllischen Seen viel lieber. Was unsere Fänge angeht,haben wir es auf alles abgesehen, da wir hier bei uns leider nicht die Möglichkeiten haben bei uns Angeln zu gehen, ohne lange Fahrten zurückzulegen. Hechte sind sehr willkommen, wie auch stramme Barsche. Zander sind bei uns auf der Lieblingsliste ganz oben. Aber keine Angst, wir fangen nur unsere Fische, die wir auch abends verzehren, der Rest, wie auch zu große und natürlich untermassige Fische, werden von uns released. 

Das hier eine schlechte Stimmung in Richtung Asnen aufgebaut wird, kann ich verstehen. Es ist schon sehr auffällig, wie oft hier die Häuser von SCHWEDENULLI "angepriesen" werden. In jedem Bericht über den Asnen liest man was über ihn und wie toll alles ist. Für mich kommt es fast so vor, als wenn diese Seite eine Werbeplattform für Schwedenulli ist. Klar, es ist nicht deine Absicht, aber es kommt absolut so rüber und darum sind einige User etwas aufgebracht und ungehalten, wenn sie wieder was vom Asnen hören. So wird das Wort Asnen gleich mit dir (schwedenulli) antizipiert!! Es ist klar, dass wenn man da einen tollen Urlaub verbracht hat, es auch berichten sollte. Aber ein wenig dezenter wäre sehr angebracht. Das ist meine Meinung. Wir waren auch dieses Jahr (2006) am Asnen, aber bei einem anderen Vermieter. Auch hier hatten wir einen tollen Urlaub. Super Tipps gab es vom Vermieter auch,jedoch preise ich ihn nicht als den "Unübertreffbaren" an. 


Es grüßt der Bierstuch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



> Für mich kommt es fast so vor, als wenn diese Seite eine Werbeplattform für Schwedenulli ist.


Ist sie defintiv nicht!!
Er ist auch weder Partner noch Kunde vom Anglerboard!


> Aber ein wenig dezenter wäre sehr angebracht.


So isses!


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Servus,
also wie ich über meinen Urlaub berichte ist ja wohl meine Sache.
Ob überschwenglicher Bericht oder dezent, wer will das vorschreiben?
Ob bei Schwedenulli oder in Dänemark oder sonstwo.
Das sollte wohl jedem Boardie überlassen bleiben.
Oder hat das etwas mit Zensur zu tun?

Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch verstanden,
dann klär mich bitte auf.

Gruß Oldi#h


----------



## krauthi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

ohmann  was geht den hier ab ???

wie kommen hier einige boarder  auf die idee  andere  boarder so blöd anzumachen  wenn man  über einen urlaub beim ulli  schreibt ??
Kann es sein das da  die konkurenz   vom ulli mit dahinter steckt  ???

das man beim Ulli am Asnen  eine tollen angelurlaub erleben kann  ist bekannt und spricht ja auch  über  das gute gewässer ok  es  gibt auch mit sicherheit  andere gute gewässer in schweden   nur komisch das kaum  einer darüber was schreibt 
sonder  meistens   mit recht immer wieder  Ulli  erwähnt wird 

die zwei Boarder  die mir hier  und in anderen asnentreads aufgefallen sind  werden sich noch wundern  was in zukunft    hier im boiard noch alles   vom Ulli zulesen sein wird 

eins kann ich denen jetzt schon  mitteilen es findet eine planung statt  wo  ca  30 personen  vom anglerboard  dort einen einwöchigen angelurlaub beim Ulli machen werden  und das wird eine menge an postings geben  wo der asnen samt Ulli  erwähnt werden


gruß Krauthi


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Diese Anmache verstehe ich auch nicht.#d 
Anscheinend ist das was privates, man muss ja nicht alles hier verstehen!!;+ 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo krauthi,

:vik: |good: :vik:



|kopfkrat ääähhh, sind dann im Juni noch Fische da??!!

Volker

Aesnen-Verrückter

(Ich krieg den Kreis über dem A einfach 
 nicht gebacken!)


----------



## krauthi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

diese tour  die in der vorplanung liegt  findet im mai 2008 statt

diese jahr  wird die gruppe  etwas kleiner  und um den fischbestand  braucht sich sicherlich keiner sorgen zumachen  da uns ein photo  reicht   



gruß Krauthi


ach ja  wer schon mal vorab interesse hat im mai 2008  dabei zusein kann sich gerne melden


----------



## Lasko (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hey.
Ich kann die ganze Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen...Es kann doch jeder soviel zu einem See schreiben, wie es ihm gefällt. Wenn ihr euch beklagt, dass andere Seen zu kurz kommen, liegt es doch an euch dieses zu ändern und wen es nervt so viel über einen einzigen See zu lesen, der muss den Beitrag ja nicht öffnen...lässt sich ja zum Glück an den Bezeichnungen der Themen erkennen, was dahinter steckt. Denke, dass das Board genug Kapazität besitzt, um alle Berichte aufzunehmen...
Außerdem wird allen bekannt sein, dass Schweden mehr als nur 2 Seen besitzt. Der Grund dafür, dass der Bolmen und der Asnen so populär sind ist ziemlich einfach...sind nun mal die beiden größten in Südschweden und somit am bekanntesten. Wie schon oben erwähnt wurde, fährt man doch lieber an einen See, der von vielen Anglern als gut befunden wurde, als an einen, den kaum jemand kennt...dafür ist der einwöchige Trip im Jahr zu kostbar und das Risiko zu groß. Aber dieses könnt ihr ändern, indem ihr Reiseberichte von anderen tollen Seen ins Board stellt. Ich würde diese mit großem Interesse lesen!

LG Lasko


----------



## Bernd 18 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo

ich kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen das es ein Problem sein soll das jeder sein lieblingsgewässer hat, bei uns ist es so das wir vom 29,9 - 6,10 zum Ä fahren ich war noch nie zum fischen in Schweden und wir fahren dort hin weill wir so viel positieves gelesen haben und nicht weil wir so viel erfahrung mit Schweden haben.Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das sich so viele leute irren , deswegen probieren wir es da aus.Sicherlich kann mann auch andere Seen ausprobieren aber wenn es doch gefällt der ist doch riesen groß . Naja das ist meine Meinung und ich freu mich schon riesig.sory wir#h​


----------



## j4ni (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Lustig, dass diese Diskusion noch/wieder aktuell ist...komme grade vom Asnen, war toll aber wechselhaft und windig. Ohne mich weiter auf das Thema einzulassen, muss ich doch nochmal sagen, dass ich Ulli immer nur als extrem hilfsbereiten und netten Boardie kennen gelernt habe und nie als Vermieter und ich denke, dass er vielen Boardies (ob Mieter bei ihm oder nicht) zu einem besseren Fang und Urlaub in Schweden verholfen hat und das sollte jawohl mehrt zählen als irgendwelche Anschuldigungen...Danke Ulli und euch vielen anderen "Schwedenboardies", weiter so!


----------



## peter II (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

DROHUNG:
"eins kann ich denen jetzt schon mitteilen es findet eine planung statt wo ca 30 personen vom anglerboard dort einen einwöchigen angelurlaub beim Ulli machen werden und das wird eine menge an postings geben wo der asnen samt Ulli erwähnt werden"

|kopfkrat #d


----------



## Lasko (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Nichts dagegen einzuwenden! ;-) Würde mich über nen Bericht freuen...

@ j4ni: Habt ihr gut gefangen?


LG Lasko


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



peter II schrieb:


> DROHUNG:
> "eins kann ich denen jetzt schon mitteilen es findet eine planung statt wo ca 30 personen vom anglerboard dort einen einwöchigen angelurlaub beim Ulli machen werden und das wird eine menge an postings geben wo der asnen samt Ulli erwähnt werden"
> 
> |kopfkrat #d


 

Drohung ??????

das soll keine drohung sein #d  sondern ist ein hinweis  auf das was noch folgen wird  |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Oh man, man kann Themen ja auch richtig breitreden. |uhoh: 

Mal so quergedacht:
Wenn man Angeln will, einfach nur angeln und das möglichst viel im Urlaub, wenn der Anhang möglichst weit weg oder selbstbeschäftigend ist, dann - dann sieht die Welt ganz anders aus: Boot, Freizeit, einsteigen, Geräte mit, ein bischen Proviant, und los! Nur wer sich intensiv am Fisch versucht wird auch was fangen oder gar was gutes fangen! :g
Und wenn es gute Fische (große Hechte #6 ) im Gewässer nachweislich in ausreichender Zahl gibt, wenn man ein gutes Boot und ordentliche Ausrüstung, und möglichst Gewässerinfos und noch so ein nettes Echolot hat, dann - dann ist die Anglerwelt in Ordnung, im Himmel der Wünsche, dann - it's up to you!

Und genau darum gehts: Wenn einem diese Möglichkeit geboten wird, dann will man nicht mehr oder was anderes, dann das.
Und nun sage mir keiner, daß ein derartiger See überangelt oder so wäre, dazu entziehen sich die schwedischen Seen in weiten Teilen einer Intensiv-Übernutzung durch Felsen und Bäume, da gibt es mehr als genug Nachwuchs, nur in den direkten Standardangelpfaden wird es natürlich in der Saison ziemlich mau.
Aber solange es guten Fisch zu fangen gibt, wird man woanders nirgendwo erfolgreicher sein. 
Und: Wenn die Standardversorgungen geklärt sind, kann man sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, die Angelausfahrten.
Kann das schon bei jedem zeitknapsenden Urlauber gut verstehen.

Ich selber war noch nie an diesen Seen, weil ich halt lange Jahre einen anderen in Smaland immer wieder über 10 Jahre befischt und erobert habe. Und dort gibt es auch den Esox maximus und viele kleine, viele spannende Sachen und vor allem die eigene Infrastruktur. Wer will denn die Komfortattribute wie ordentliches Boot, möglichst auch gut ruderbar, stabiler sicherer Anlegesteg, Verbrennungsmotor für weite Strecken und Elektromotor zum Schleppen, Echolot und Anker, Kescher und Gaffs, Boothaken etc. alles selber organisieren, mitschleppen oder gar auf den Komfort verzichten. Nö, also ohne nicht #d . 
Die meisten der schwedischen Wildwaldseen mit ausgedehnten Pflanzenfeldern und Altholzbefall im Wasser geben für den Uferangler nicht wirklich was her, und wenn man nur 20-50m rausfährt.


----------



## j4ni (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

@AngelDet: 100% agree
@Lasko: Ja haben gut gefangen, zumindest waren wir alle 3 zufrieden. Verglichen mit einigen anderen Hardcore Angelurlaubern sind unsere Fänge jedoch nicht sonderlich groß, wenn ich so an manche Berichte denke, aber uns war auch der Urlaub wichtiger als das Angeln. Aufgrund des Wetters konnten wir uns dann auch nicht aufraffen das Boot nochmal fit zu machen und haben nur vom Ufer geangelt, aufgrund des hohen Relaxbedürfnisses haben wir auch immer nur ein paar Stunden gespinnt. Da am Asnen zumindest in unserer Ecke ziemlich viel Land unter war sind wir auch nur an ein paar Stellen ans Wasser gekommen. Die Hechte standen aber auch passend zum Herbstwetter noch sehr flach bzw sehr Ufernah und quasi  fast überall wo Schilf war haben wir auch gefangen, wenn wir denn trockenen Fusses ans Wasser konnten. Interresant fand ich das wir nur einen lütten gefangen haben und alle Hechte gut im Futter standen und zwischen geschätzten 60 und 85 cm hatten. Wir haben auch nur Hechte gefangen, keinen einzigen Barsch, was ich auch eher ungewöhnlich fand. Achja du wolltest ja die Tormentorfarbe wissen, also ich habe mit dem floating 15cm gefischt in YT also wohl Yellow Tiger oder so heissen soll,auf jeden Fall dem knallgelben mit schwarzen Streifen und auch den SKB, was immer das heissen mag, also dem blauen mit einem schwarzen Punkt. Den 11cm haben wir ebenfalls gefischt mit gleichem Erfolg. Ausser den beiden genannten Farben hatten wir noch OYG und eine Farbkombo die ich online nicht gefunden habe gefischt, einen großen Unterschied habe ich in Sachen Fängigkeit nicht feststellen können, wobei ich tendenziell mit dem gelben mehr gefangen habe aber auch mehr geangelt . Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## gaedda (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Liebe Boardies,

seit längerer Zeit bin ich mal wieder im Board und lese mit Vergnügen und Interesse Eure Berichte und Kommentare. Ganz besonders haben mir die Beiträge zu diesem Thema „*Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen..... **(von abbore)* *gefallen. Und während ich hier so lese da fällt mir etwas auf!*

*Ein alter „Bekannter“ Volker Lambrecht schreibt doch hier, ich zitiere: *
*(geschrieben am 13.07.06)*

*„**Im Übrigen interessiert es mich persönlich herzlich wenig,
wie andere Angler ihren Urlaub verbringen“*

Und dann wenig später schreibt Herr Lambrecht noch einmal, ich zitiere wieder:
(geschrieben am 14.07.06)

*„Ach ja, und noch etwas:
Wen geht es eigentlich etwas an, wann ich irgendwo
in Schweden angeln gehe. Das ist doch wohl mein Privat-
vergnügen und hat niemanden zu interessieren. Warum 
muß das hinterfragt werden. Soll doch jeder machen, was
er will!!!*

*Jetzt kommt es aber ganz lustig!*

Nur kurz vorher (26.06.06) stellte er folgenden Beitrag ins Board:

*„Schwedenplaner 2007“*

*Hallo Schweden-Fans,

es ist zwar noch reichlich früh, aber stellenweise muß
man in Schweden sehr zeitig buchen. 
Wir sind im nächsten Jahr vom 08.09.-22.09. am 
Asnen bei Ulli und Mona im Haus Gökboet.*

Lieber Herr Lambrecht warum geht es einmal niemanden etwas an wohin Sie in Urlaub fahren und warum treten Sie dann andererseits Ihre Urlaubspläne im Board breit??? Heulen dann auf wie ein getroffener Hund wenn Ihnen Verbindungen zu einem Ferienhausbesitzer am Asnen nachgesagt werden und unterstellen anderen Boardies dass sie „geistigen Dünnschiss“ produzieren.
Einerseits schreiben Sie „Warum muss das hinterfragt werden“ und stellen selbst den „Schwedenplaner“ ins Board.

Vielleicht wäre es doch besser Sie verabschieden sich aus dem Board (wie schon einmal versprochen und dann nicht eingehalten) am besten Hand in Hand mit allen
„sponsored by www.XXXXXXX-Ferienhaeuser Boardies“

Wer hier “geistigen Dünnschiss” verbreitet um mich Ihrer Worte zu bedienen lasse ich die Leser/Boardies entscheiden. Ganz sicher nicht ich und ganz sicher auch nicht aborre.

Man sieht, ähh liest sich immer zweimal im Leben. Und immer schön aufpassen was man so schreibt. 

Grüße an alle hellwachen Boardies


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Kann man dieses Thema nicht endlich beenden!!! Jeder soll doch das machen und dahin fahren, wohin er will. Und wenn es einem halt irgendwo besonders gefallen hat, darf man es auch sagen.

Mittlerweile werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß hier persönliche Differenzen (oder Konkurrenzen??) über das Anglerboard ausgetragen werden. Oder weshalb wird dieses Thema von den immer gleichen Leuten immer wieder hochgekocht!?

Ich gebe dem jetzt kein Forum mehr, verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread und wende mich konstruktiven Themen zu.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## peter II (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

gaedda: Da gebe ich dir voll Recht; schön das nicht nur ich das so sehe...

ps ich kenne keinen der hier schreibenden persönlich, habe keinerlei finanziellen Interessen und fahr im Mai zum Angeln nach Öland ( ist rechts vom Asnen zwei Wochen Haus für 3.600 SKR


----------



## Stonefish (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

@ gaedda .Was fällt dir eigentlich ein mit einer solchen Arroganz hier aufzutreten. 
"Vielleicht wäre es doch besser Sie verabschieden sich aus dem Board am besten Hand in Hand mit allen
„sponsored by www.XXXXXXX-Ferienhaeuser Boardies“"

Du bist doch total verstrahlt. Auch ich habe von meinen tollen Erlebnissen am Asnen berichtet. Jetzt kommst du wieder aus deinem Loch gekrochen und vorderst auch mich auf das board zu verlassen. Du bist zum :v :v 
So ein Zufall das gestern dein "Kollege" abborre in einem anderen treat auch wieder aufgetaucht ist. Auch er hat wieder mit seinem peinlichen Gelaber geglänzt.


----------



## Fishmac (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Liebe Angelkollegen,

so etwas, wie es sich in diesem Thread abspielt, habe ich noch nirgendwo gelesen. Ich halte *alle *Angler für mehr oder weniger ausgeglichene Menschen, die dieses Hobby nur deswegen pflegen, weil es ihrem Naturell entspricht. Solche Anfeindungen und Provokationen dienen, helfen niemandem. Die Geringschätzung anderer hat noch nie dazu geführt, selbst an Größe zu gewinnen. Das gilt für alle Beteiligten.

Zum Thema Meinungswandel kann ich nur einen bekannten Bundeskanzler zitieren. "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern". Treten wir also alle ein Stück zurück, und schon ist genügend Freiraum für alle.

Ich hoffe weiterhin in diesem Forum auf interessante und spannende Berichte zu treffen. Denn deswegen, und nur deswegen schaue ich immer wieder hinein.

Beste Grüsse, Fishmac

P.S. Allen wünsche ich viele Fische, jedoch mir den Größten ;-).


----------



## Bernd 18 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen,aber große Fische wünsch ich dir nicht Fishmac hätte die gern selber.gruß


----------



## abborre (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Eiderdaus, da hat einer was von Öland geschrieben!!
Mönsch, endlich mal was, wo ich auch mitreden kann.
Dat kenn ich gut, dat schöne Fleckchen;  gibt es immer noch so schöne Barsche und Hechte in der Grankullavik??
Laß mal was hören, wenn du wieder da bist.
Gruß Abborre

PS
@ Fishmac, ich bin deiner Meinung, das man wat Interessantes lesen will, aber warum zum x und siebzigsten Mal den selben Aaaasnen-Schmus von vorne?? Da kennt man doch schon alles!! Jeder Stein, jeder Monat des Angeljahres ist hier mit Angeltiefe, Platzratgeber, Bootsgeschwindigkeitsempfehlung und Köderauswahl schon tausend Mal oder öfter abgearbeitet worden?

PS  für alle Aaasnenangler:
An der Grankullavik auf Öland (=eine Insel, gehört zu Schweden und liegt in der Ostsee) gibt es ein tolles Anglercamp mit vielen Leihbooten mit Motor. Da kann man im Brackwasser der Grankullavik (= bucht) auf ellenlange Hechte und große Barsche angeln, oder man fährt raus in die Ostsee und schleppt längs der Küste auf lecker Meerforellen (= Wandersalmonide; schmeckt als Gravad oder im Kaltrauch sehr gut!!). Hechte beißen auch gelegentlich draußen vor der Küste, und keine Kleinen!!!! Also, wer mal keinen Bock mehr auf den Aaaasnen hat, aber ein "Rundumsorglospaket" haben will (und dazu noch mal ne neue Herausforderung), der sollte mal die Öland Touristinfo anklicken.

@Stonefish, du gehst ja ab, als hättest du was geraucht!
Bleib doch locker und seh es sportlich, es gibt immer wieder andere Meinungen. Komm wieder runter und freu dich auf deine Aaaasnenwoche(n), schreib nen schönen Bericht und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## Gunti2005 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Fishmac schrieb:


> Liebe Angelkollegen,
> 
> so etwas, wie es sich in diesem Thread abspielt, habe ich noch nirgendwo gelesen. Ich halte *alle *Angler für mehr oder weniger ausgeglichene Menschen, die dieses Hobby nur deswegen pflegen, weil es ihrem Naturell entspricht. Solche Anfeindungen und Provokationen dienen, helfen niemandem. Die Geringschätzung anderer hat noch nie dazu geführt, selbst an Größe zu gewinnen. Das gilt für alle Beteiligten.
> 
> ...




Genau so oder ähnlich sollte man es nehmen. Wer über das Thema "Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen....." nix lesen möchte, der klickt es halt nicht an und inwieweit man Werbung Ernst nehmen kann oder will ist jedem selbst überlassen. Asnen oder Bolmen, Penn oder ... es gibt immer Zufriedene und Gegenäußerungen. Also ... gut finden, lockerbleiben oder ignorieren. 

mach Dich nicht verrückt Schatzilein ....  Alles wird gut ...


----------



## blinkerputzer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Meine Güte Leute, was soll denn immer wieder das Angemache?

Ich habe selber im Bolmen geangelt,kenne den Asnen aber nicht persönlich. Wenn so viele Angler von diesen Seen überzeugt sind, dann sollen sie dort Urlaub machen und Fische fangen so oft sie wollen. Jedem das Seine.

Ich habe dann jedenfalls weiterhin meinen See !! für mich alleine. Steige in mein Ruderboot und die einzigen Lebewesen die ich treffe sind der Nachbar von gegenüber (2,5 Km), den Fischadler, die Kraniche und ab und zu mal einen 35er Barsch oder einen 78er Hecht.

In diesem Sinne, allen einen schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil


----------



## krauthi (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

|good: jedem das seine  #6 


bei uns sind es jetzt nur noch  5 wochen  bis  in schweden am Asnen sind  und wir werden natürlich  danach ausführlich berichten 


gruß Krauthi :vik:


----------



## Schwedenulli (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Krauthi!

Da Ihr Mitte Mai da seid, wird`s sicher was zu berichten geben.
Haben im Moment Super Wetter - blauer Himmel , kein Wind und WARM - die Hechte sind mit dem Laichen ziemlich durch. Die ersten sind schon wieder draußen, zum Foto - oder zum Grilltermin! ( womit wir wieder bei "Jedem das Seine" wären :m )

Denke wir sehn uns im Mai, seid sicher auch mal auf "unserer" Seite #6 

Schwedenulli |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

aber klaro

die köderkisten sind voll und an motivation nicht zu überbieten

dank deiner Karte  wissen wir nun auch wo   wir hinmüssen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lasko (15. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

@ krauthi

...und bei uns nur noch 4 wochen! ;-)

lg lasko


----------



## pikie (28. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Bolmen, Asnen!? Die richtig Großen gibt's weiter Nördlich, da wo Du vor lauter Wasser kein Land mehr siehst.


----------



## Schwedenulli (29. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



pikie schrieb:


> Bolmen, Asnen!? Die richtig Großen gibt's weiter Nördlich, da wo Du vor lauter Wasser kein Land mehr siehst.


@ pikie
Wo fangen denn bei Dir die "Großen" an?
1 Meter 25 reicht doch wohl, oder?
( Den hab ich selber gesehen )
Ansonsten liegt der Seerekord meines Wissens bei 136 cm mit der Rute und 144 cm im Netz.
Verbessere mich gerne, wer es besser weiß oder `nen größeren gefangen hat!
Gruß vom Åsnen
Schwedenulli


----------



## Fishmac (30. April 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Moin an alle,

so, jetzt dauert es nur noch 4 Tage und dann satteln wir hier die Hühner. Ich freue mich schon die Bekanntschaft mit Uli zu machen, von dem man hier schon so viel lesen konnte. 

Ich denke, wenn es nicht mit dem Teufel zugeht, werden wir sechs Eifler Jungen den See etwas umpflügen. :vik: Heißt soviel, evtl. kommt der ein oder andere Meter ins Boot. Es gilt schließlich Schwedenkönig 2007 zu werden. Denn spätestens dort hört jeder Spass auf .

Die Angaben von Uli, was die Rekorde im Asnen angeht, kann ich nur bestätigen.

Bis auf bald, Fishmac #6


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Klar, jedem das seine, aber es gibt so viele schöne Angelmöglichkeiten in Schweden. Bin selbst 12 Jahre an den Bolmen und einmal an den Asnen gefahren. Keine Frage, zwei super Seen zum Fischen, mit herrlicher Natur. Bei mir war es nur die Beqeumlichkeit und die Angst (Gibt es da Fische?, Ist es da genauso schön?, u.s.w) was Neues auszuprobieren.
Ja, es gibt überall Fische in Schweden, es braucht halt ein bisschen Zeit, bis man das neue Wasser kennt. Aber das macht doch Angeln aus, oder ?


Gruß Marlin


----------



## Gunti2005 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

genau ... 
Asnen ist für Angler
wie
Türkei für FadÖl :v Trinker


es gibt viel besseres ... :m


----------



## Stonefish (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> genau ...
> Asnen ist für Angler
> wie
> Türkei für FadÖl :v Trinker
> ...


 
Es ist schön, dass du uns an deiner weltmännischen Erfahrung teilhaben läßt. Leider gibt es hier im Forum viel zu wenig von solch fundierten Aussagen.


----------



## mad (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Klar, jedem das seine, aber es gibt so viele schöne Angelmöglichkeiten in Schweden. Bin selbst 12 Jahre an den Bolmen und einmal an den Asnen gefahren. Keine Frage, zwei super Seen zum Fischen, mit herrlicher Natur. Bei mir war es nur die Beqeumlichkeit und die Angst (Gibt es da Fische?, Ist es da genauso schön?, u.s.w) was Neues auszuprobieren.
> Ja, es gibt überall Fische in Schweden, es braucht halt ein bisschen Zeit, bis man das neue Wasser kennt. Aber das macht doch Angeln aus, oder ?
> Gruß Marlin



servus,

war bei mir das gleiche.
bin seit 99 immer an den bolmen gefahren, war und ist ein super see. in den jahren lernt man ein gewässer immer besser kennen und auch die fänge.
hab dann gott sei dank von marlin info's und alles was ich gebraucht habe über die schären bekommen.

diese woche war ein traum, vom gewässer her,landschaftlich, und die fänge waren perfekt.:l
wer will kann hier mal reinschauen;
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100931


----------



## Gunti2005 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Es ist schön, dass du uns an deiner weltmännischen Erfahrung teilhaben läßt. Leider gibt es hier im Forum viel zu wenig von solch fundierten Aussagen.



Sorry weiß garnicht was da über mich gekommen ist.

wAR WOHL DIE TASTETUR:

Asnen ohne Angeln ist wie Urlaub ohne Bölkstoff meine ich.

Aber auch das ist nicht fundiert .....

|wavey:


----------



## Schwede 84 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Jetzt sieht man mal wieder die Tourie Angler die denken sie kennen sich in Schweden aus!!!

Ich lebe seid einem jahr und bin min 1 mal im Monat am Bolmen 

und kann nur sagen das ist das Beste Zander gewässer was ich je befischt habe 

wer sagt er ist überfischt und es ist schwer nen Zander zu bekommen der kann nicht Angeln oder hat keine Ahnung davon 


Kann nur sagen wenn ich zum Schleppen rausfahre gibt es keine nullrunden 


man muß nur wißen wie und wo man fischen muß


----------



## abborre (18. August 2007)

*Schwede 84*

Wenn man nun bloß wüßte, wer oder was du bist oder was du wohl meinst!
Schwede oder Deutscher? Du lebst seit einem Jahr wo? oder bist du nur ein Jahr alt?#c
So viel gequirlte Kacke auf einem Haufen hab ich noch nie gelesen!!#q
Wenn du ein Deutscher in Schweden bist, armes Schweden!:c
Wenn du einmal im Monat angeln gehst, reines Glück für die Gewässer, 
denn wer soviel fängt wie du, der  kann nur der "König der Fischer" sein oder der "König der Maulhelden"!!  
Niemals eine Nullrunde?? kaum zu glauben!!!!


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ich bin vor einem jahr ausgewandert lebe in Halmstad ca 1 stunde vom Bolmen entfernt 


und ja ich hatte noch nie ne nullrunde am Bolmen 


und ich bin garantiert keiner von diesen leuten die jeden Zander oder Hecht aus diesem gewässer entnehmen 

und ich Angel nicht nur einmal im Monat 

Ich befische nicht nur den Bolmen sondern auch das kattegat und die flüsse in meiner umgebung 


Aber ich kenne den Bolmen wie meine Westentasche!!! 

und kann nur sagen es gibt dort genug Fisch !!

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie leute sagen können das er überfischt ist und das es schwer ist dort Yander oder sonstiges zu fangen 


Da kann ich nur sagen dann fehlt denn Leuten das nötige wissen über die Angelei 

ich fahre heute wieder zum Bolmen wenn du willst kann ich ja mal nen paar fotos von Kapitalen Zandern und Hechten reinstellen 


Und du bist garantiert so ein Tourifischer der jeden fisch erstmal vor denn Kopfhaut und dann das maßband nimmt und feststellt das er zu klein ist 

diese erfahrung habe ich namlich zu hauf gemacht mit Deutschen Anglern 


Und das ist auch der punkt worüber ich mich aufrege


----------



## Lasko (18. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ich kann den Sinn dieser permanenten Anfeindungen nicht verstehen!

@aborre: 
Deine Einstellung bezüglich des Asnen und Bolmen ist mitlerweile bekannt. Da hast du für gesorgt! Ist auch in Ordnung...jedem das Seine - was du jedoch auch den Leuten vom Asnen oder vom Bolmen zugestehen solltest! 
Ein anderer Punkt sind deine Äußerungen! Du solltest dir überlegen, wie man Kritik ausdrückt! Bei dir besteht sie fast ausschließlich aus Beleidigungen! Damit machst du dich lächerlich auf Dauer! Es kommt einfach nichts Konstruktives von dir! Bleib doch einfach sachlich bei Diskussionen!

Ich gehe davon aus, dass jetzt wieder etwas Derartiges von dir zurück kommt...

Lasko


----------



## Schwede 84 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

hallo bin heyte wiedergekommen und kann nur sagen der Bolmen ist ein Gewässer das ich nicht missen will


War gestern nachmittag für 4 stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs und habe einen Hecht von 110m 12kg gefangen und das ist kein scherz werde die fotos reinstellen wenn das geht 

unteranderen habe ich 9 Zander gefangen keine riesen aber mit 75 und 65 cm im schnitt auch nicht schlecht 


kann mir irgendwer sagen wie ich fotos hier reinstellen kann 


wer infos braucht wo und wie ich dort Angle kann gerne fragen 

fahre jetzt seid einem jahr min 1 mal im Monat zum Bolmen und ddenke kenne mich schon sehr gut dort aus


----------



## abborre (19. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

@Lasko: Mir ist es absolut schnurzpiep, wer, wann, wo in Schweden zum Anglen fährt! Es gibt zum Glück soviel Platz, das man nur selten anderen Anglern (ausser Einheimischen) begegnet. In diesem Trööt habe ich lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan, so wie die vielen Asnenfreaks ihre Meinung kundtun! 

Ich frage mich nur, aus welchem Land Schwede 84 nach Schweden ausgewandert ist. 
Ansonsten ist es ganz einfach: Seine Fangergebnisse sprechen für Ihn (siehe Fangbericht) und andere, die dort nichts kriegen, sind halt Touriangler (in schwedisch "Frysfiskare", was soviel bedeutet wie "Kühlschrankangler") die erst mal jedem Fisch eins überziehen.

Ist zwar total hirnrissig, diese Behauptung, aber er weiß es ja schließlich besser, denn er lebt ja da!!

Im September komm ich auch mal zum Bolmen; da werden wir dann in bester  Tourimanier die Zander und Hechte verhauen!


----------



## krauthi (19. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

hoffentlich triffst du mal auf einen schweden der das gleiche mit dir macht :q in tourimanier selbstverständlich #6


----------



## Schwede 84 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hey Abborre ich habe dich nicht angegriffen sondern auch nur meine meinung gesagt wenn du dich angegrifen fühlst dann ist das nicht mein problem 


wann bist du genau da könnte hinkommen und dir vielleicht helfen diesen see schätzten zu lernen 

und das soll keine verarsche sein 


denke du hast ein falsches bild von mir und ich denke man kann dies sachlich klären und nicht mit irgendwelchen kraftausdrücken 



wenn du willst dann zeige ich dir gerne wie und wo man seine traumfische in diesem see fangen kann 


es gibt keine 100% garantie aber es gibt eine chanse 


hoffe man kann sich normal weiter schreiben und sich untereinander austauschen da hat jeder was von den keiner ist perfekt 


mfg.Marcel


----------



## Pikeman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Na,Aborre?
Hängt mal wieder ein Furz quer?
Wegen solch uncoolen Stänkerern wie Dir macht es keinen Spaß, hier noch irgendetwas hereinzustellen.
Geh`doch einfach einmal angeln - den Einen oder Anderen 
soll das ja entspannen.
Aber bis dahin: Halt einfach die Fresse!:m

Pikeman


----------



## Stonefish (21. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Diesen treat sollte man wirklich in Rumkotztreat umbenennen.


----------



## Schwede 84 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

ich wollte hier niemanden beleidigen oder angreifen 

nur meine meinung äußern!!

aber gtroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## Lasko (23. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Keine Angst, du hast niemanden beleidigt oder angegriffen!

LG Lasko


----------



## Schwede 84 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Na dann ist ja gut!!!!|bla:




war gestern wieder am Bolmen und kann sagen der Zander kommt langsam richtig in fahrt!!

war zwar nicht das beste wetter aber das spielt ja keine rolle

zurzeit laufen helle meist silber oder weiße Wobler bei einer lauftiefe von 7 bis 9m sehr gut mit dunklen Woblern habe ich nicht soviel an den Haken bekommen 


auf der Seite zu Bolmsö in der nähe der 34 m stelle dierekt an der kante läuft es sehr gut mit Gummifischen 


Habe 6 Zander gefangen die lle so ca 65 bis 74 cm wahren 

aber auch sehr viele untermaßige 

Die beste Beißzeit ist von 17 bis 21 uhr da hatte ich denn meißten Fischkontakt 


Hechte sind auch dabei aer keine riesen 


  vor einer woche hatte ich aber einen von 110m war aber mehr ein zufallstreffer da ich eher auf die Zander gewettet hatte 


falls irgendwer fragen hat ich helfe gerne weiter 

auch wenn es um eine Unterkunft mit boot geht kann ich euch weiterhelfen


----------



## Schwedenpeter (28. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Moinsen und Hej,

irgendwie finde ich es traurig hier zu lesen. Ich selber angel von Kindheit an in Skandinavien und würde mich als "Durchschnittsangler" bezeichnen.

Wenn Schwedenangler solche Erfolge auf dem Bolmen erzielt von mir ein herzliches und ehrliches PETRI dazu. Sicher muss man die Gewässer kennen, das spielt natürlich eine Rolle, aber alle, die auch 'mal Schneider bleiben als "Touriangler" usw. zu bezeichnen finde ich nicht ganz fair #h

Die Angriffe von Abborre bedürfen keines Kommentares, sie sprechen für sich.

Ich bin übrigens, lieber Schwede 84, auch steter Touri-Angler in Schweden und angel aus 2 Gründen:
1. Bemühe ich mich frischen Fisch zum aktuellen Essen zu ergattern und entnehme dafür z.B. auch Hechte ab 85 cm aufwärts. Habe ich meine Abendportion gefangen, was nicht immer geschieht, ich bleibe auch 'mal Schneider (Touriangler eben ;+) probiere ich andere, neue Angeltechniken, Methoden, Köder usw. und suche den Entspannungsfaktor innerhalb der Natur. Ist das schlimm?

So, nun hoffe ich wieder hier positive Berichte bzgl. Angeln und meinm geliebten Schweden lesen zu dürfen.

Es grüßt ganz herzlich mit einem dicken Petri an alle und

hejda

Peter

Noch 11 Tage bis Schweden...


----------



## abborre (28. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Schwedenangler, warum rechtfertigst du Dich wegen der Entnahme Deiner Fische? Keiner sollte sich entschuldigen für entnommene Fische!! Wir fahren zum Angeln, d. h. heißt ich möchte Beute machen. Auch Beute mitnehmen, die ich vielleicht zu Hause noch einige Male genießen möchte. Das ist "ein" Sinn des Angelns; ich verwahre mich bloß gegen den Vorwurf des Kochtopfanglers! Diesen Titel haben sich deutsche "Petrijünger" (oder soll ich besser schreiben Kühltranporterangler) schon in Norwegen verdient. Schwede 84 hat in seiner Euphorie über seine Fänge etwas überzogen, mit seiner Pauschalwertung.
Es gibt beide Fraktionen deutscher Angler, die als Gäste nach Schweden fahren. Die, die alles abschlagen, was an Bord kommt (die kann ich nicht ausstehen) und diejenigen, die "Maßvoll" für den Eigenverzehr entnehmen. 
Ich bekenne mich dazu, ein maßvoller "Entnehmer" zu sein.
Schwedische Barsch- u. Zanderfilets von wohlgenährten Herbstfischen sind einfach zu lecker; so werden es schon 20/30 Barsche und 4/5 Zander, die wohlverpakct den Weg in die Heimat mit antreten. Als Ergebnis von 8 - 10 Angeltagen halte ich diese Menge für absolut vertretbar (plus Verzehr vor Ort natürlich)!

Ich fahre am 20. Sep. für 11 Tage nach Värmland etwa 4 Mil. nördlich von Karlstad; wo verschlägt es Dich denn hin, wenn du in ein paar Tagen startest?


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Moin abborre,

zuerst zu Dir, ich war Ende April Anfang Mai im Värmland, auch gute Stunde nördlich von Karlstadt in Sunemo (bei Hagfors). Suprer Seen mit reichhaltigem Fischbestand - auch sehr große Hechte.

Ich fahre nach Jönköpping am 08.09. für 2 Wochen, muss jedoch meine Angeltouren einschränken auf die letzte Woche (Vänernsee möchte ich erstmals testen und dann die Seen vor Ort), denn meine Frau und ich schauen uns einige Hütten in der Nähe von Vaxjö und von Jönköpping an, wir wollen endlich Eigentum in Schweden besitzen und nicht immer Lotterie spielen ;-)

Ich mache eben zum Thema Entnahmen der schwedischen Fische einen neuen Thread auf, wäre vielleicht sinnvoll.

Petri Heil und hejda

Peter


----------



## Stonefish (29. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



abborre schrieb:


> Schwedenangler, warum rechtfertigst du Dich wegen der Entnahme Deiner Fische? Keiner sollte sich entschuldigen für entnommene Fische!! Wir fahren zum Angeln, d. h. heißt ich möchte Beute machen. Auch Beute mitnehmen, die ich vielleicht zu Hause noch einige Male genießen möchte. Das ist "ein" Sinn des Angelns; ich verwahre mich bloß gegen den Vorwurf des Kochtopfanglers! Diesen Titel haben sich deutsche "Petrijünger" (oder soll ich besser schreiben Kühltranporterangler) schon in Norwegen verdient. Schwede 84 hat in seiner Euphorie über seine Fänge etwas überzogen, mit seiner Pauschalwertung.
> Es gibt beide Fraktionen deutscher Angler, die als Gäste nach Schweden fahren. Die, die alles abschlagen, was an Bord kommt (die kann ich nicht ausstehen) und diejeniegen, die "Maßvoll" für den Eigenverzehr entnehmen.
> Ich bekenne mich dazu, ein maßvoller "Entnehmer" zu sein.
> Schwedische Barsch- u. Zanderfilets von wohlgenährten Herbstfischen sind einfach zu lecker; so werden es schon 20/30 Barsche und 4/5 Zander, die wohlverpakct den Weg in die Heimat mit antreten. Als Ergebnis von 8 - 10 Angeltagen halte ich diese Menge für absolut vertretbar (plus Verzehr vor Ort natürlich)!
> ...


 

Good posting #6 Ich sehe das ganz genauso. Wenn man den Begriff des Kochtopfanglers so versteht wie abborre es hier deutlich beschreibt. ich lehne diese Filetjäger genauso ab.
Wir sind in 3 Wochen am Asnen und haben auch so manches Zanderfilet als Abenessen einkalkuliert.:vik:


----------



## nordfrost (30. August 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

kleiner tip für die schwedenprofis die meinen alles zu wissen ... alt0229 =å das ist ja nicht zu glauben was man hier für exotische namen liest (asnen, osnen, aesnen) för fan...
im übrigen würde es mich auch freuen wenn hier mehr über andere seen in schweden berichtet wird. ich selbst war schon einige male am bolmen und åsnen und muss sagen es sind gute seen für südschweden ... wenn man jedoch etwas höher fährt findet man gewässer an denen man nicht in jeder ecke einen deutschen oder niederländer trifft der sich seinen 40cm hecht vor seinem wohnwagen brät. ausserdem frage ich mich warum hier soviel über den hecht berichtet wird. ich finde den beitrag von schwede 84 sehr interessant da zander angeln mal eine abwechslung ist und der zander im vergleich zum hecht gut schmeckt.


----------



## Michaausberlin (2. September 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

|kopfkrat Ich fahre am Sammstag, für 2 Wochen, an den Stora Bjän, 40 km nordöstlich von Kisa. Ich werde dann mal von dort berichten.:vik:


----------



## Stonefish (3. September 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



nordfrost schrieb:


> kleiner tip für die schwedenprofis die meinen alles zu wissen ... alt0229 =å das ist ja nicht zu glauben was man hier für exotische namen liest (asnen, osnen, aesnen) för fan...
> im übrigen würde es mich auch freuen wenn hier mehr über andere seen in schweden berichtet wird. ich selbst war schon einige male am bolmen und åsnen und muss sagen es sind gute seen für südschweden ... wenn man jedoch etwas höher fährt findet man gewässer an denen man nicht in jeder ecke einen deutschen oder niederländer trifft der sich seinen 40cm hecht vor seinem wohnwagen brät. ausserdem frage ich mich warum hier soviel über den hecht berichtet wird. ich finde den beitrag von schwede 84 sehr interessant da zander angeln mal eine abwechslung ist und der zander im vergleich zum hecht gut schmeckt.


 
1. Ich schreibe Asnen, weil ich nicht weis wie man den Kringel über das A kriegt.

2. Du schreibst deinen ersten Beitrag und beschwerst dich darüber, dass von anderen Seen und anderen Zielfischen nichts geschrieben wird. #d Schreibe doch selber was und bringe dich ein. Saugen und dann rumstänkern ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwede 84 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo abbore hatte dir ne nachricht geschrieben hast aber nicht geantwortet 

du wolltest doch eine unterkunft??


ich Bräuchte den genauen Tag und wielange du bleiben willst 


die Styga ist dierkt  am see mit eigenem kleinem Hafen ist also kein problem dein boot ins wasser zu lassen 


muß halt nur wissen wann du da auflaufen willst 

ich selber fahre nächstes wochenende wieder zum Bolmen 

kann dann wieder posten was zurzeit ganz gut läuft denke die Hochzeit für zander fängt jetzt erst richtig an!! Jedenfalls war es letztes jahr auch die zeit wo mehr große Zander gefangen wurden 

Habe noch eine frage kann man hier ne Karte hochladen ich habe tiefenkarten vom bolmen und könnte die schleppruten eintragen und so einige gute stellen die sich für große Zander und auch Hechte eignen 

mfg


----------



## nordfrost (9. September 2007)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Stonefish schrieb:


> 1. Ich schreibe Asnen, weil ich nicht weis wie man den Kringel über das A kriegt.
> 
> 2. Du schreibst deinen ersten Beitrag und beschwerst dich darüber, dass von anderen Seen und anderen Zielfischen nichts geschrieben wird. #d Schreibe doch selber was und bringe dich ein. Saugen und dann rumstänkern ?? |kopfkrat


punkt 1. nun weißt du ja wie es mit dem å funktioniert 

punkt 2. es war keine beschwerde in meinem text vorhanden ...
ich wollte nur meine meinung und meine erfahrungen preisgeben und niemanden beleidigen oder sonst was negatives ausdrücken


----------



## Tommek83 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

guten morgen zusammen,
fahre dieses jahr zum 2.mal nach schweden zum angeln.war letztes jahr im september für eine woche am slagesnässee( südschweden )http://www.campusblekinge.dk/ferienhauser-de/ wir waren 8 leute und haben gerade mal insgesamt 7 Hechte und zwei barsche gefangen was sehr entäuschend für uns alle war....wir waren den ganzen tag aufm wasser und haben wirklich alles menschliche versucht um die hechte an den haken zu bekommen....aber irgendwie sollte es nicht sein... dieses jahr fahr ich mit 5 freunden an den asnen zu ulli und mona (soll jetzt keine werbung sein) bin ja das erstemal dort...wollte nur mal nachfragen ob mir einer ein paar tipps geben könnte damit wir uns schonmal ein bisschen drauf vorbereiten können,will nähmlich nicht das es wieder so eine flaute wird wie letztes jahr...ach ja wir fahren anfang august dort hin...würde mich über jeden tipp freuen....schönes wochenende dann noch....


----------



## Bernd 18 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hee Schwede 

Ich finde dein Angebot ihm das gewässer mal zu zeigen eine geile Nummer von dir.

Und weiterhin vieleicht lernt ihr euch gegenseitich ein bischen besser kennen und auch respektieren.

Mann kent ein Gewässer nun mal besser wenn mann regelmäsig dort Fischt und vieleicht ist das gar keine schlechte idee wenn ihr mal zusammen Fischen geht dabei spielt es gar keine rolle ob es der Bolmen oder Assnen usw. ist jeder hat sein Gewässer und so soll es sein.

Petri an alle gruß Bernd


----------



## daniel_ (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Bernd 18 schrieb:


> Hee Schwede
> 
> Ich finde dein Angebot ihm das gewässer mal zu zeigen eine geile Nummer von dir.
> 
> ...



Is schon nen Jahr her...


----------



## hechtangler_tom (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Tommekk83,

ich war vor zwei Jahren bei Ulli und Mona. Am besten hab ich auf den von Ulli empfohlenen kupfernen Effzett Twin Blinker in 45 g gefangen. 

Funktioniert haben auch Wobbler wie Tormentor, Super Shad Rap, Turus Ukko und Invincible. 

Viel Spaß in Schweden.


----------



## daniel_ (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Als wie 2005 anfingen nach Schweden zu fahren waren wir Anfangs auch immer sehr fixiert auf die großen Seen wie zB Bolmen oder halt den Asnen.
Wir sind daraufhin auch einmal an den Bolmen gefahren,dort fingen wir auch gut,jedoch war uns da einfach zu viel los. (Angler/Leute)
Nun fahren wir immer an (kleinere) abgelegene Seen...
Dort erlebt man "Schweden live" !

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bernd 18 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo daniel

Ich kenne den Bolmen nicht aber habe nur gutes darüber gelesen , bin ein Assnen fan

so hat jeder seine favoriten.

Aber das was du da schreibst kann ich über den Assnen nicht sagen wenn wir auf

dem wasser waren haben wir kaum Angler gesehen der ist so groß das mann kaum 

jemanden trift. Ich finde ihn nicht überlaufen.

Aber in einem kanst du recht haben das die seehen die nicht so bekant sind

auch nicht so viel loss ist.Jedem das seine .

Und wir freuen uns auf den Assnen den wir dieses Jahr wieder besuchen.

gruß an alle Bernd


----------



## ajaekel (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo,

ich glaube es liegt daran, dass die Anforderungen der Leute die nach Schweden in Urlaub fahren sehr unterschiedlich sind. Ich könnte mir z.B. niemals vorstellen mit nem Wohnwagen auf nen Campingplatz zu fahren und dort meinen gesamten Urlaub zu verbringen. Genauso wenig kann ich mir vorstellen meinen (kostbaren) Schwedenurlaub an einem der genannten großen Seen zu "verschwenden". Wenn ich nach Schweden fahre geht es mir ums Angeln - klar - aber das kann ich ja auch zu hause. Im Prinzip geht es mir bei diesem Urlaub um das Angeln in einer so tollen Natur - also möchte ich auch möglichst nahe in Kontakt mit ihr treten. Deshalb fahre ich in diesem Jahr z.B. 1 Woche mit dem Zelt im Värmland rum und habe danach dann noch 2 Wochen eine einsame und verlassene Hütte an einem Nebenarm des Klarälv. Das ist für mich Urlaub und Erholung bei dem ich nicht dem Meterhecht hinterherjage, sondern mich auch über kleine Äschen oder Bachforellen freue 

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## daniel_ (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube es liegt daran, dass die Anforderungen der Leute die nach Schweden in Urlaub fahren sehr unterschiedlich sind. Ich könnte mir z.B. niemals vorstellen mit nem Wohnwagen auf nen Campingplatz zu fahren und dort meinen gesamten Urlaub zu verbringen. Genauso wenig kann ich mir vorstellen meinen (kostbaren) Schwedenurlaub an einem der genannten großen Seen zu "verschwenden". Wenn ich nach Schweden fahre geht es mir ums Angeln - klar - aber das kann ich ja auch zu hause. Im Prinzip geht es mir bei diesem Urlaub um das Angeln in einer so tollen Natur - also möchte ich auch möglichst nahe in Kontakt mit ihr treten. Deshalb fahre ich in diesem Jahr z.B. 1 Woche mit dem Zelt im Värmland rum und habe danach dann noch 2 Wochen eine einsame und verlassene Hütte an einem Nebenarm des Klarälv. Das ist für mich Urlaub und Erholung bei dem ich nicht dem Meterhecht hinterherjage, sondern mich auch über kleine Äschen oder Bachforellen freue
> 
> ...



He Achim,

Seh ich quasi fast genauso wie du.
Nur ganz so nen "Freak" bin ich dann doch (noch) nicht.
Weil nen gewissen Standard brauche ich gerade bei meiner Unterkunft auch noch...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bernd 18 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo zusammen

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen kernie ich sehe das genau so 

und das letzte mal in Schweden hat sich das auch genau so wiedergespiegelt.

Es hat sich aber auch gezeigt wenn nichts mehr geht der FZ geht eigentlich immer

und das mit der Fangarabtie was wäre Angeln mit einer Fanggarantie .


Petri an alle


----------



## hajobu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

also ich war an beiden Seen. Habe zwar keinen direkten Angelurlaub gemacht, aber jeden Abend war ich doch auf dem Wasser. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, ich bevorzuge lieber die kleineren Seen. Erstens ist es viel ruhiger, man fängt besser und mir persönlich macht es mehr Spaß. Freue mich auch, wenn ich abends einige Barsche für eine schöne Mahlzeit gefangen habe.


----------



## Palerado (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Was meinst Du mit ruhiger?
Also am Asnen wäre es komplett ruhig gewesen wenn die Vögel nicht so gebrüllt hätten 

Ansonsten habe ich höchstens meinen Motor gehört.


----------



## Bernd 18 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo zusammen
Na da ist sie wieder die alte debatte,ich mag genau so wie die meisten keine Kochtopfangler.
Das sind nicht nur Deutsche ich glaube das ist quer beet.
Mann sollte sich aber auch immer vor Augen halten mann ist nur gast in dem jeweiligen Land ist egal wo und dann sollte mann sich auch so benehmen.
Das Angeln macht doch aus das es keine garantie für Fisch gibt.
Für mich ist Angeln auch das drumherum und ich muß auch nicht immer einen Fisch fangen.( Hätte schon gerne immer einen )
Ich glaube das langsam die Sesong anfängt dann werden wir auch wieder ruiger.
Noch an alle petri.
gruß Bernd


----------



## wernerg (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Abborre ! Ich dachte auch Bolmen u.Asnen sind vorgekaute  Konserven. Der Bolmen hat mich nie enttäuscht -Asnen habe ich nach Kennenlernen von Getnö Gard fluchtartig verlassen.Neue Reviere-- Auf der Karte habe ich mir den Unden ausgeguckt.
Sah sehr einsam aus und ist es auch. Nach 
dem dritten Wurf- Biss. Ein kapitaler Hecht.
Dabei blieb es dann auch. sechs Tage. Selbst
das Verzweiflungs-Stippen brachte nichts.
Einpacken.Als ich dem Campingboss,einem Holländer, sagte
dass sehr wenig Fische in dem sonst  schönen  Unden sind ,meinte er ich müsse doch mit meinem Fang zufrieden sein--nach
einer Woche.Andere sind Vier Wochen da und
fangen nichts. ich brach auf an ein von mir
seit 20 Jahren erprobtes fangsicheres Gewässer .Zum Rottnen bei
Hovmantorp. Von Urlaubsanglern kaum
frequentiert Schweden toben sich hier aus.
Hecht gut, Barsch super, Zander wenig--
und sonst e ich da nichts an den Haken
bekommen.Da ich mit einem kleinen Kajütboot 
auf dem Wasser bin, habe ich auf dem Rottnen immer ein bißchen Muffensausen wegen der vielen Unterwasserfelsen.  Aber
immer zieht es  mich da hin.Mit ein biß-
chen Zureden wird der Fang auch auf dem Campingplatz Hovmantorp eingefroren
Mit diesem Bericht will ich sagen, mein 
Ziel ist zuerst: auf zu neuen Ufern, nach
Enttäuschungen dann in sichere Gefilde. 
Petri Heil wernerg


----------



## Bernd 18 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo zusammen
Na wernerg ich kann das so nicht bestätigenn was du schreibst sicher wenn mann eine fanggarantie hätte beim angel dann wäre es nicht angeln sondern fisch greifen.
Nein was ich damit sagen will ist das was Angeln aus macht egal wo ob in Schweden oder sonst wo klar mehr als mist wenn mann nichts fängt.
Und der Asnen ich habe eigentlich gut da gefangen denn Bolmen kenne ich nicht aber ich habe schon viel positieves gelesen.
Na wie auch sei ich möchte keine fanggarantie das macht das Angeln aus es geht ja auch um das was neben dem Angeln noch gibt( Umgebung / Haus /Kameratschaft usw.) .


----------



## bastus (22. August 2009)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Moin moin ich bin gerade gestern von einem zweiwöchigen Urlaub am asnen wiedergekommen und ich hab es doch tatsächlich geschafft in diesen zwei Wochen nicht einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen ( von ein paar fingerlangen Barschen mal abgesehen ) . Bin Angeltechnisch kein Anfänger und hab auch schon mehrere schwedentouren gemacht ,auch schon gute Touren am asnen ,aber dieses Jahr war echt nichts zu machen. hatte ein gutes motorboot ,ein echolot und ein Kunstköderarsenal mit dem man auch einen mittleren Angelladen einrichten könnte aber irgendwie war das alles fürn a...... Wettemässig war auch alles dabei aber es hat eben nicht sollen sein . War aber trotzdem herrlich . Verstehen tu ich das alles jedoch noch nicht so richtig und so bin ich zwar sehr enspannt wieder aus dem Urlaub gekommen ,trage aber seit dem ein großes Fragezeichen uber meinem Kopf mit mir herum . 
Hab mich zwischendurch mal im fishingcamp in Torne erkundigt und die haben mir gesagt daß es zur Zeit gerade sehr schlecht läuft und viele ihrer gäste Schneider geblieben sind . Naja was solls 
Ich denke ich werde mich ,obwohl ich auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen am asnen gemacht habe ( auch schon im Sommer ) nächstes Mal wieder nach einem etwas kleineren gewässer umschauen. wenn man da dann nichts fängt kann man sich zumindest einreden ,daß es vielleicht in dem See gar keine Fische gibt
Reinhauen
Basti


----------



## jimmie8882 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



> Warum eigentlich immer wieder Asnen u. Bolmen????



Kurze Anreise zu den beiden größten Seen in Smaland... Also waren wir letztes Jahr standesgemäß am Åsnen. Fangausbeute war Mitten im Sommer mies, also haben wir dieses Jahr noch ne kleine Rechnung offen. Glücklicherweise kommen wir Ende September von unserem Trip nach Västervik an gerade diesem vorbei. #6

Serviceleistungen waren super, und mir ist es egal ob ich Angler um mich rum habe. Es sei denn sie schlachten wahllos Fische ab! Aber ruhig war es schon ... 
Wir hatten einen tollen Moment auf dem Wasser. Kein Wind hat geweht und das Boot lag ruhig auf dem Wasser, kein Vogel, kein Flugzeug, keine Autobahn, oder Klingeltöne. 
Purer Genuss einfach mal nichts zu hören! 



> Gibt es denn keine "Abenteurer" mehr, die auf eigene Faust neue Reviere erforschen wollen...



Naja, wir wollen halt viel angeln! 
Da ist die Organisation schon ein echtes Abenteuer an sich. Aber ich denke, es macht Sinn mehrere Tage an einem Gewässer zu verbringen und zu lernen. 
Vielleicht das nächste mal mehr Abenteuerinstinkt mit der Frau und nem Zelt, dieses mal mit den Jungs und dem Zalt


----------



## christof_Heiden (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



kernie schrieb:


> Als Köder kann ich Dir auch als 1. Wahl den FZ Twin in 45gr und ggf. je nach Wasserstand in 30gr. Empfehlen.



Mal angenommen man schleppt diese Blinker ca. 30-40m hinterm Boot.
Wie tief laufen die dann als 22g, 30g bzw. 45g ??

Wir angeln auch gern mal mit den 22g Modellen 

Die 45g Variante müßte doch dann bestimmt auf mind. 3m Tiefe gehen, oder?
Also im Asnen eher was für die wenigen tiefen Stellen ?


----------



## FlipDaFish (5. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Moin Christof, wir fischen oft die 45g bis 60g Blinker. (Kupfer bei Sonne )  Die laufen dann zwischen 3m und 4,5 m. Welche Lauftiefe gut fängt hängt am Asnen wesentlich von der Jahreszeit ab. Letztes Jahr, Anfang Mai, haben wir fast ausschließlich tief gefangen. Also circa 1m über Grund. Das heißt beim Asnen (der meistens um die 5-6m tief ist) eher 60g bzw. Wobbler die bis 4-5m laufen.  Gruß flip


----------



## christof_Heiden (5. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



FlipDaFish schrieb:


> Das heißt beim Asnen (der meistens um die 5-6m tief ist) eher 60g bzw. Wobbler die bis 4-5m laufen.  Gruß flip



Hi Flip,

wir sind jedes Jahr in der 3. Maiwoche dort.
Stellen um die 5-6m muß man schon suchen!
Wir haben die Erfahrung, dass der Asnen bis auf wenige Stellen meistens 3 bis max. 4m tief ist. Da hätten wir dann einen Hänger nach dem anderen.
Viele fischen ja mit dem Tormentor und dem Manns -1.
Letzterer ist, so finde ich, der einzigste Wobbler, den man wirklich bedenkenlos an fast jeder Stelle dran lassen kann weil er so flach läuft. Und er fängt zudem trotzdem gut!
Der Tormentor hingegen läuft ca. 3m und musste letztes Jahr schon häufig eingekurbelt werden, da es ständig flach wurde.
Man kann natürlich auch NUR die tiefen Stellen des Asnens befahren, aber das sind ja nicht sooooo viele.
Den Julöfjorden (westlicher Teil), der ja angeblich so zanderreich sein soll, werden wir nicht mehr beangeln.
3 Jahre in Folge absolut tote Hose, auch mit feinerem Zeugs für die Zander.
Mir sind die Blinker um 22-30g eigentlich lieber ...
Mal schauen wie's dieses Jahr wird ....


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Christof , 
ich kann deine Einschätzung nur voll bestätigen.
Der 1-Minus ist die absolute Allzweckwaffe am Asnen.
So bis 3 - 4 Meter Tiefe absolut unschlagbar.
Etwas tiefer , so 5 - 6 Meter läuft der Tormentor.
Beide waren in den Jahren wo wir dort gefischt haben ( 2006 - 2008 ) die Topköder.


----------



## christof_Heiden (9. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Der 1-Minus ist die absolute Allzweckwaffe am Asnen.



Die knubbeligen Knutschkugeln oder mehr die Strechversion?
Wir hatten nur die "kugeligen" ...

P.S. Top waren aber auch die Jointeds (13cm) von Rapala


----------



## Schwedenangler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Natürlich die " Knutschkugeln " :q !!!! Die lange schlanke Version
war nicht so fängig .Das hat einfach einen riesen Spaß 
gemacht #6 .
Wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder am Asnen bin weiß ich auf jeden Fall was ich mitzunehmen habe.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## christof_Heiden (10. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Natürlich die " Knutschkugeln " :q !!!! Die lange schlanke Version
> war nicht so fängig .Das hat einfach einen riesen Spaß
> gemacht #6 .
> Wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder am Asnen bin weiß ich auf jeden Fall was ich mitzunehmen habe.
> ...



in welchen Farben waren sie am fängigsten?


----------



## Schwedenangler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Das war sehr unterschiedlich.
Am besten hat die Farbe "FireShad" gefangen (siehe Wobbler - 1-Minus bei der Angler Oase).Dann waren auch Aqua Blue , Blue Shad und Pearl/Black
recht erfolgreich. Das hing vom Wetter und den Lichtverhältnissen ab.


----------



## christof_Heiden (10. März 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Das war sehr unterschiedlich.
> Am besten hat die Farbe "FireShad" gefangen (siehe Wobbler - 1-Minus bei der Angler Oase).Dann waren auch Aqua Blue , Blue Shad und Pearl/Black
> recht erfolgreich. Das hing vom Wetter und den Lichtverhältnissen ab.



wir hatten auch FireShad und BlueShad.
Waren beide ganz gut #6


----------



## Jeremy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

wir machen uns nächste Woche Freitag auf den Weg zum Asnen nördlich von Torne (Grimslöv). Haben uns schon die vielen Berichte hier im Board durchgelesen und viele interessante Informationen bekommen. Da wir jedoch Neulinge bezüglich Schwedens und des Asnens sind, schwirren uns noch einige Fragezeichen im Kopf herum... ;-) 
Gibt es in der Nähe Angelläden, wo man einen Motor leihen kann? Und vor allem, ist das auch Samstags möglich? Habe bisher nur das Torne Camping gefunden, laut der Internetseite ist dies aber erst ab dem 20.4. geöffnet!? Sind die Boote am Asnen tendenziell schon mit Rutenhaltern ausgestattet oder eher muss man die mitbringen? Habe leider vom Vermieter diesbezüglich keine Info erhalten. Auch Infos über die aktuelle Wassertemperatur oder die aktuellen Zustände würden uns brennend interessieren! Also wer Informationen und weitere Tipps hat und diese auch gerne mitteilt... erschlagt uns mit Infos! 

Viele Grüße
Jeremy


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hallo Jeremy !

Ein gut sortierter Angelladen ist in Växjö und heißt 
City Fiske . Du musst das mal googeln um dir die Adresse
rauszusuchen. Der hat reichlich Auswahl und auch den einen 
oder anderen Tip kannst du da bekommen.
Zu den Booten kann ich die sagen das sie in der Regel ohne 
Rutenhalter ausgestattet sind . Also selber mitbringen.
Motoren leihen geht bestimmt noch woanders.
wend dich mal ans örtliche Touristenbüro , die können dir 
bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## christof_Heiden (6. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Jeremy schrieb:


> Auch Infos über die aktuelle Wassertemperatur oder die aktuellen Zustände würden uns brennend interessieren!
> Viele Grüße
> Jeremy



Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass der Asnen bis dahin eisfrei ist ......


----------



## Jeremy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten!

@Christof
Laut Schwede84 im Thread "Schweden Bolmensee" ist der Bolmen eisfrei, dann sollte der Asnen doch auch eisfrei sein oder sehe ich das falsch??


----------



## christof_Heiden (7. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Jeremy schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> @Christof
> Laut Schwede84 im Thread "Schweden Bolmensee" ist der Bolmen eisfrei, dann sollte der Asnen doch auch eisfrei sein oder sehe ich das falsch??



ok, war nur ne Einschätzung von mir.
Wenn du dich schlau gemacht hast wird das schon passen ...


----------



## christof_Heiden (17. April 2011)

*Bleigel Akku für's Echolot*

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob es im Baumarkt in Urshult auch diese Bleiakku 7,2Ah 12,0Volt für's Echolot gibt falls mal einer der Dinger den Geist aufgibt?


----------



## christof_Heiden (23. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Jeremy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,
> 
> wir machen uns nächste Woche Freitag auf den Weg zum Asnen nördlich von Torne (Grimslöv).....
> 
> ...



Und? Wie wars?


----------



## bennyhill (23. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Kann es sein, das die (geschätzt) letzten 25 User den Sinn dieses Tröts nicht verstanden haben ?


----------



## Shadrap (23. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

@bennyhill
Das hast Du gut erkannt. Der Thread wurde zweckentfremdet.

Deshalb zitiere ich mal den Schlußsatz des Threadersterllers abborre (den ich hier leider schon lange nicht mehr gelesen habe):

"Gibt es denn keine "Abenteurer" mehr, die auf eigene Faust neue Reviere erforschen wollen/können, sondern sich nur an vorgekaute "Konserven" trauen?

Auf eine lebhafte Diskussion freut sich
Abborre"

Schweden ist groß und  und voller Seen und an den Küsten gibt es traumhafte Angelmöglichkeiten. Warum also immer an den selben See? Ich fahre bald an ins Grenzgebiet zwischen Norwegen und Schweden und werde dann hier berichten ...


----------



## pfingstangler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Shadrap schrieb:


> "Gibt es denn keine "Abenteurer" mehr, die auf eigene Faust neue Reviere erforschen wollen/können, sondern sich nur an vorgekaute "Konserven" trauen?


 
Ich sehe mich zwar nicht unbedingt als Abenteurer, unser diesjähriges Angelziel ist für uns aber in der Tat ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln.​ 
Wir waren schon einige Male an Asnen und Bolmen (und nicht zu vergessen: der herrliche See Sommen), die demokratische Abstimmung hat aber ergeben, dass wir in diesem Jahr an den See *Hindsen* fahren. Der See ist gar nicht mal so klein. Trotzdem findet man im Internet kaum Informationen darüber.
Der Internet-Seite der Stadt Värnamo kann man zumindest entnehmen, dass es im See Hecht, Aal, Felchen und Barsch gibt – für einen schwedischen See keine große Überraschung. Hoffentlich liegt die Nicht-Erwähnung des Zanders an der Ahnungslosigkeit der Värnamo–Touristik.​ 
Weis jemand was über den *Hindsen?*​ 
Für Informationen aller Art bin ich dankbar!​


----------



## daniel_ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Shadrap schrieb:


> @bennyhill
> Das hast Du gut erkannt. Der Thread wurde zweckentfremdet.
> 
> Deshalb zitiere ich mal den Schlußsatz des Threadersterllers abborre (den ich hier leider schon lange nicht mehr gelesen habe):
> ...



Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Vom User "Aborre" hab ich leider auch schon lange nix mehr gelesen!


----------



## arnichris (20. April 2012)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Also ich fahre dieses Jahr von 18.08.-01.09. an den *Raklangen* , der liegt in Smaland und ist ein eher kleinerer See mit angeblich gutem Raubfischbestand.
Ich persönlich muss sagen dass mich vor allem die Tatsache des unbekannt-seins des neuen Gewässers sehr reizt!
Klar fragt man mal kurz rum ob den See jemand kennt und ob er nicht ganz fischleer ist aber im Endeffekt freu ich mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind und die Phantasie geht jetzt schon mit mir durch 

Fischen ist für mich weit mehr als Biss über Biss zu haben ... 
Hab erst auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt an einen der bekannten Seen in Schweden zu fahren, die Wahl viel dann doch auf das romantischere einsame Häuschen an einem eher unbekanntem See


----------



## tobi82hh (26. April 2012)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Ich war schon öfter am See Vidöstern, der meiner Erfahrung nach einen sehr guten Zanderbestand vorweisen kann.
Als wir erstmal einige Hot-Spots gefunden hatten, fingen wir bei jeder Drift und diese wiederholten wir etliche Male.
Es war wie im Paradies und hätte ich es nicht selbst erlebt, würde ich es nicht glauben.
Ich würde immer erstmal das Schleppen mit Wobblern empfehlen. Waren immer im Mai dort und die Fische standen in 2-4m Tiefe. Die Abendstunden waren am fängigsten!

Petri Heil und fish on!!
Tobi


----------



## Lenkers (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*

Hej hej
ich bin am Åsnen und Bolmen bisher immmer ... vorbei gefahren.
Es sind schöne Seen und gut auf den Angeltourismus eingestellt.
Letzteres mag ich nicht so sehr. 
Sicher, nicht jeder unbekannte See in Schweden birgt den großen Fang ... aber die Chancen sind nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen einfach größer, positiv überrascht zu werden.
Und wenn selbst in schwedischen Angelforen nur spärlich über den See berichtet wird, der Blick via Satelit nur geringfügige Bebauung und keine Slipanlagen erkennen lässt, man selbst die Fiskekart beim Bauern um die Ecke kaufen muss weil auch die Touristinformation zu diesem See nichts hat ... ja dann werde ich schon ganz kribbelig. 
In vier Wochen geht es wieder los ... zwar nach Norge aber auf dem Weg dorthin durch ganz Schweden und das mit viel Zeit ... Zeit zum spionieren - abseits der "Autobahnen" und Hauptstraßen - mitten durch Schwedens Gemütlichkeit.

hejdå och skitt fiske er alla


----------



## daniel_ (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Immer nur Asnen u. Bolmen.....*



Lenkers schrieb:


> Hej hej
> ich bin am Åsnen und Bolmen bisher immmer ... vorbei gefahren.
> Es sind schöne Seen und gut auf den Angeltourismus eingestellt.
> Letzteres mag ich nicht so sehr.
> ...





Dem kann ich nur vollkommen zustimmen. Absolut treffend geschrieben- für mich! ;.-)


----------

